# Human Remains Found At Titanic Shipwreck Site, Officials Claim



## micropage7 (May 30, 2012)

A photograph depicting what a federal official claims to be human remains entombed in the mud surrounding the RMS Titanic's wreckage site has been released in its full form to the public for the first time Saturday -- in time for the 100th anniversary of the sinking
"These are not shoes that fell out neatly from somebody's bag right next to each other," director of maritime heritage at the National Oceanic and Atmosphere Administration James Delgado told the Associated Press.

Delgado went on to say the placement of the remains are very likely the remains of a victim who found their final resting place on the ocean floor.

"I as an archaeologist would say those are human remains," he said, according the Associated Press. "Buried in that sediment are very likely forensic remains of that person."

According to the compilation, one of the photos shows two men using the Titanic's gymnasium -- both of whom lost their lives when the ship sank.

In commemoration, others are recalling testimonials from survivors.

Marshall Drew, who was 8 years old at the time of the crash, wrote a letter to the fifth-grade class of Jeannette Nichols describing waking up after the ship crashed with the iceberg.

"A steward knocked at the door and told us to get dressed, put on life preservers and go up to the boat deck," he wrote. "Elevators were not running so we walked up the staircase. On deck all was very orderly with an officer in charge: “WOMEN AND CHILDREN FIRST.”

While Drew went on to become an art teacher, his uncle lost his life aboard the ship.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/15/human-remains-found-at-titanic-shipwreck-site_n_1426700.html
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/15/titanic-human-remains_n_1426660.html


----------



## D007 (May 30, 2012)

Man that is kind of creepy. Historical creepy though, so it's ok.


----------

